# Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?



## Deuned (3. Mai 2013)

Meine Grasfrösche finden meinen renovierten Teich wohl recht toll,denn sie haben ungeheure Mengen Laich "produziert".
Nun sind einige Blätter der Unterwasserpflanzen(z.B. krauses __ Laichkraut) teilweise schwarz vor Kaulquappen.
Schaden sie meinen Wasserpflanzen oder ist die Sorge unberichtigt?


----------



## Harald (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo,
da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.... Du wirst nur demnächst aufpassen müssen, dass Du die __ Frösche nicht platt trittst, wenn sie Deinen Teich verlassen...


----------



## Lucy79 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*

bei uns sind millionen von Krötenquappen, die hinterlassen auf den Steinen richtige Fraßspuren, wo sie ALgen und abgestorbene Pflanzenteile abknabbern


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*



Deuned schrieb:


> Schaden sie meinen Wasserpflanzen?



Nein!


----------



## libsy (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*

Im zweiten Jahr meines Teiches, haben dieses mal auch Erdkröten ihren Laich abgeworfen. Nun habe ich tausende Kaulquappen im Teich. Ich mache mir da eh Sorgen an die Quappen, die sicher noch sterben und im Teich vergammeln. :shock


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo Gerd,

die sterben nicht einfach und vergammeln. Die meisten werden gefressen oder vertrocknen später auf dem Weg aus dem Wasser.


----------



## butzbacher (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*



libsy schrieb:


> Im zweiten Jahr meines Teiches, haben dieses mal auch Erdkröten ihren Laich abgeworfen. Nun habe ich tausende Kaulquappen im Teich. Ich mache mir da eh Sorgen an die Quappen, die sicher noch sterben und im Teich vergammeln. :shock



Hallo,

da brauchst du keine Angst haben, die jugendlichen Artgenossen räumen auch diese aus dem Teich. Kaulquappen sind keine Kostverächter.

Gruß

André


----------



## Deuned (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*

Ihr habt mich sehr beruhigt,aber was machen die denn dann auf meinen Pflanzen:Fressen die dort nur die Schwebalgen ab/auf?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*

Hi Bernd,

Schwebealgen (die das Wasser grün machen) fressen Kaulquappen so gut wie keine. Die fressen Aufwuchs (Algen mit darin lebenden Kleinsttierchen und Biofilme) von den Pflanzen, Steinen, Ästen, daneben auch alles mögliche von Detrius (Pflanzen- und Tierreste am Boden) und auch Aas. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Deuned (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*

Ich muss doch noch einmal auf die Kaulquappen zurückkommen:

Mein glänzendes __ Laichkraut ist im Teich kaum noch zu erkennen,denn es ist schwarz von/mit Kaulquappen.Was machen die denn dort an den frischen,jungen Blättern


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*

Entweder ist die Stelle schön sonnig oder es lagern sich fressbare Partikelchen auf den Blättern ab. Du wärst  der erste, dem Kaulquappen den Teich kahlfressen.


----------



## nik (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo zusammen,

grundsätzlich würde ich das unterschreiben, dass Kaulquappen nicht an Pflanzen gehen. Allerdings hatte ich letztes Jahr, zum Ende der Kaulquappenphase Schäden an der submersen Veronica catenata (irgendwie rötlicher Wasserehrenpreis)
Die V. catenata ist in ihrer submersen Form ausgesprochen zart, es waren letztes Jahr ausschließlich und relativ viele Grasfroschquappen, die Schäden deutliche Fraßschäden in einer ausgeprägten Wachstumsphase und der Spuk rum, als die __ Frösche an Land gingen.

Ich denke, es ist schon ein speziellerer Fall, die V.catenata ist in Gartenteichen eh nur selten anzutreffen. 
Dieses Jahr kann ich noch nichts sehen, aber ich achte da sowieso schon drauf. Es ist auch noch nicht die Zeit. Dieses Jahr sind es zwei Laichballen vom __ Grasfrosch und einmal Schnüre von einem Erdkrötenweibchen. Das bringt in eine 1000l Teichschale reichlich Bewegung. Dieses Jahr besonders unproblematisch, der Teich ist im 4.Jahr und läuft erkennbar besser.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## Deuned (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*

Hallo Nik,

danke für deine Info!
Sie beruhigt mich leider nicht so sehr,denn es sind auch bei mir Grasfroschquappen und das in einer erschreckend großen Zahl.
Zudem sind meine Teichpflanzen erst nach der Komplettrenovierung des Teiches noch nicht so zahlreich vertreten und quasi noch in der Einwachsphase.
Ich bin mal gespannt was nach der Kaulquappenzeit noch übrig ist :?


----------



## nik (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schaden Kaulquappen den Wasserpflanzen?*

Alles!


----------

